# Windows 8: Ένα λειτουργικό για μικρά και μεγάλα μηχανήματα;



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

At June 1, 2011 -- in the D9 Conference, Microsoft demonstrated the next generation of Windows, internally code-named "Windows 8," for the first time.

A Windows 8-based PC is really a new kind of device, one that scales from touch-only small screens through to large screens, with or without a keyboard and mouse.


----------

